# download mit linksklick starten?



## florianhwm (24. Mai 2004)

Guten Morgen aus Köln,

kann man mit html einem Link auf ein Bild/mp3/wasauchimmer die Funktion zuweisen, dass man direkt mit einem Linksklick den Download starten kann? Ohne Rechtsklick/savelinktodisk? Die Dateien dürfen nicht gepackt werden!

Oder stelle ich die Frage mal ins Java-Forum, vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine Java-Lösung

Schönen Tag Euch,
Florian


----------



## aquasonic (24. Mai 2004)

Du meinst wohl eher Java-Script oder?! Mit Java-Script kannst du das aber auch nicht machen, weil Java-Script, sowie HTML Clientseitig sind. Dazu brauchst du einen Serverzeitige Scriptsprache wie z.B. PHP. Wenn dein Webserver PHP unterstützt dann kann ich dir eine Lösung geben wie du das machen kannst?!


----------



## BloodyGary (24. Mai 2004)

*** KEIN SPAM ***

was leute so alles unter HTML manchmal Posten


----------



## Fabian H (24. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wen du jetzt meinst, aber ich denke, keiner der beiden Posts war
Spam.

Und damit das hier auch kein Spam wird:
Mit PHP kannst du es mit Hilfe der _header_-Funktion machen:
http://php.net/header

Auf der Seite findest du auch ein Beispiel dazu.


----------



## AlexSchur (25. Mai 2004)

Ich würds doch packen und dann als *.zip oder so draufstellen. Sonst wüsst ich keine Lösung.

Das würde dann irgendwie so aussehen:
<a href="Bild/mp3/wasauchimmer.zip">MP3</a>

MFG


----------



## Brechkraft (26. Mai 2004)

irgendwie versteh ich die frage nich ganz ...


----------



## florianhwm (28. Mai 2004)

Danke für Eure Antworten (den Spam-Hinweis habe ich auch nicht kapiert...)

Ich war der Meinung, dass es eine html-Geschichte ist, aber egal.
Ja, mein Server ist php-fähig, wenn Du eine Lösung parat hast, wär det knorke.

Leider will ich die Dateien nicht zippen, was ja alles viel einfacher machen würde, da es sich um ein Tonstudio handelt, für die ich die Seite mache. Eine mp3 zu zippen geht denen gegen den Strich. Musiker...

Schöne Grüße aus Köln,

Florian


----------

